# Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - kidded!! (foaled?)



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

so

I figured, seeing this will probably be my last year having goats for a while (sob sob) I would start a thread for Lyric! Actually to clarify, I am starting a thread for either Lyric, Icicle or Frosties... I'm not actually sure which one, as I was away from them most of their life and my brother and his friend managed to truly muddle them up and now nobody knows!!! But I have decided that this one is Lyric, Harmony's daughter, as opposed to one of Whisper's daughters. Why? I dunno, just felt like it! No DNA genetics test involved!

No photos until Friday, unfortunately, as I am in Galway until then, but I will make sure I get them then! 

She will be day 150 on 23 April, which makes her day 139 today. 

She turned 1 year old... about this time last year. This is her first kidding (she didn't really get a chance to kid last year as she was being born herself!) 

The daddy is Fionn, who is also her father. The breeding is accidental. Somebody really needs to teach my goats to stay in the fields assigned to them, and that incest is not advisable.

I have a buyer for her, who is hopefully going to meet me at the weekend and give me a deposit - after meeting her and the other goats. He wants her for a pet, so hopefully he will give her a good home. He wanted to pick her up at the weekend too, but having never kidded a goat before, I managed to persuade him to let me keep her until she had the baby, as I have never had a yearling kid before!

Crossing my fingers now that everything goes well, and that she has a :kidred: for him. Also that the baby is not too big and she can push it out easily.

I promise I'll take pictures when I get there on Friday!

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread*

HOpe all goes well for you and Lyric


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread*

Looking forward to the pictures and fingers crossed for a girl. :kidred:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread*

and fingers crossed for only one! haha
LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread (day142)*

ok a couple of updates!

I am now in Wicklow surrounded by goats... ok actually in the living room surrounded by couches, but I /was/ surrounded by goats a short while ago!!

The three yearlings - are all doing well. I've taken pictures of all three of them for comparison. What worries me slightly is that Yellow has a small udder on her... but Fionn never escaped a second time - and she did come back into heat. So... I'm assuming it's just precocious.

For the purposes of this thread, the three yearlings are known as Red, Blue and Yellow. (their collar colours)

Red = pregnant and due 23 April
Blue = definitely dry
Yellow = precocious udder?

They were all born on 25 March last year.

Next post, warning: will be picture heavy!!

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread (day142)*

Pictures of Red collar (Lyric) Apologies for the bad quality of the photos... I was on my iphone and she wouldn't let me near her

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1464.jpg
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1470.jpg
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1471.jpg

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1458.jpg
the above picture has Red left, Blue middle and Yellow right

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1453.jpg
this picture is all the goats... Whisper bottom left, Harmony top right with twins, and 3 yearlings from top down Red/Blue/Yellow

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1445.jpg
Red (Lyric) again

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1443.jpg
Blue being goofy


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread (day142)*

how many do we think, then? She is getting 1 cup of grain a day - I am scared to increase it more incase it is a single and it gets too big - after the size of Harmony's twins, who knows! Same genetics!!

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread (day142)*

day 144!

Got some more pics on my iphone which I will try to upload at some stage.

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread (day143)*

these are pictures from April 16 which I never did get around to downloading from my phone! I think she was day 143 at this stage:
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1478.jpg

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1475.jpg

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1472.jpg


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 148!*

Here are day 148 pictures from yesterday

In my opinion she has a LOOONG way to go !!! She is fairly mushy at the tailhead but her ligaments are still extremely firmly there - gah!!!
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1510.jpg
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1507.jpg
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... G_1505.jpg

once again I would like to apologise profusely for the photo quality - they were all taken on my phone

This afternoon I plan to get her on the milking stand again and try to get some proper photos.

I'm starting another thread about another of the yearlings, to see what y'all think, as well

LW


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 148!*

You have pretty girls! I will axciously await to see the kids!

Can you post a pic of the dady?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 148!*

sure I'll get a photo of him tomorrow ! today is actually 149 I have no photos yet

LW


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 148!*

I love that pics with her on the right side..that should be in country living mag....beautiful~!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 148!*

day 149 today, pics of Lyric:

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... hoto-1.jpg

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... /photo.jpg

her ligs are beginning to soften which is a good sign. can get my fingers right the way round her tailhead but the pin ligs further back are still there, so maybe a day or two more - will check her early in the morning to make sure nothing's going on!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 149 and counting!*

Beautiful pictures - these are in Ireland aren't they? Absolutely beautiful country and beautiful goats, what a great life they must have. Best of luck too on your new babies.
Brenda


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 149 and counting!*

From her tail, she looks like she's loosened up quite a bit! :clap: Can't wait to see babies and I agree with the others, it looks so beautiful there.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 149 and counting!*

well... day 150 - no particular change exceptfor slight lowering of stomach and very highly held tail - i guess he feels good about cancelling my beach trip today and staring smugly at me all day while effectively crossing her legs!!!

i have a pic of Fionn but need to get to my computer before i can upload
Lw


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 149 and counting!*

ok here's a picture of daddy - and granddaddy...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 150 - getting closer*

Lyric on day 150:

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... hoto-4.jpg

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu28 ... hoto-5.jpg

the only pictures I have, but shows her tail-up pose fairly well. That said, her tail was well down when I went out to check her a couple of hours ago. It is now 2100 and I plan to check her again at 2300 and then, depending on how she looks, I will probably get up at 0500ish to check her again.

Harmony went on day 151 in the morning, so maybe she will too

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 150 - getting closer*

looking like today! day151 - prelabour stretching, yawning and
talking - just about time to go to church, easter sunday, think i'll have my own service in the barn!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 150 - getting closer*

dear goat >.<

I spend the morning in the barn, and you look less and less like EVER kidding as the morning progresses. I guess your udder does need some more filling, but seriously it's day 151 so could you get moving please?

thanks,
LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 150 - getting closer*

morning of day 152 -
she is SO loose at the back she could fit a train through!!! nothing yet though 

i have to go tomorrow, maybe she's waiting for that!!
LW


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

Oh my goodness...the green grass! And all those lovely goats. Good luck Lyric!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

Shelley- first thing I saw was the grass... JEALOUS!! it's so...brown here

anyway! Lyric will do great! twins


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

ok this is Lyric on day 152



















No interest in kidding, great interest in stuffing her face and pooping. Which is exactly what she has been interested in for the last year as well.

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

s'like pooping every 6 minutes now. How she managed to get all that poop inside her I have no idea.

She's out in the field with the other goats though, as she was creating such a fuss inside I thought she would do less damage to herself stress wise at least, by being outside. I'll bring them in early as it's fairly chilly, and am checking her every hour to make sure nothing happens in my absence.

Not that it would, of course, she doesn't appear to want to kid. EVER.

LW


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

hope she goes soon! good luck!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

well we're in labour - slow labour but, at least it's something!

LW


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

Good luck. Hope to see kids soon. Now could you tell my doe to get going with her kidding?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

Well it's about time! Your updates crack me up! I sure hope pooping constantly is a sign. Each morning I have a huge stall FULL of poop, like she's trying to give me something since it isn't kids! Can't wait to hear her progress today!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyric's kidding thread day 152 - hanging on!*

baby boy! he's massive and i had to pull firmly on his legs to help her to get him out, but she did well and she loves him - pics on their way!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Sorry she kept you from your pillow....but I'm glad you were able to be with her!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ok a couple of still wet pictures of the kid I want to call Ham (ya know, he's in bread... bwuuuuahaha)



















oh yeah - he looks so like his daddy and his granddaddy! *cackles*

LW


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:leap: :clap: arty: Awesome! He looks just like the three at my place right now! So cute!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yeah I got another picture, during the birth, that I thought some people might find interesting! This is what a MASSIVE kid in a small goat looks like haha










this is why I had to help him out a bit 

LW


----------

